# Using Groups with NFS? or NFS Hates Me!



## dinsdale (Apr 29, 2018)

Hi, 
I wanted to set up nfs between two computers in Digital Ocean to transfer FreeBSD Arm images from a large build server to a small web server. The idea was to create a group that had read and write permissions on folders inside /mnt for various parts of the build. When the build is complete, members of that/those groups move the output into a mounted nfs drive on the webserver. I was then going to set up apache24 to server out that directory as readonly. 

I followed the handbook and was able to manually mount /exports from the webserver to /mnt/webserver on the build machine. I then modified permissions to use groups and everything went to crap. I'd rather not spend the time posting my misfortunes in configuration. Does anyone know of a good tutorial or know how to use groups with NFS? Most of the postings I've found are basic and don't seem to cover what I want. (though I may have missed it?)

Thoughts? Thanks!


----------

